# New guy from Sherwood park



## Jyman (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I'm new here and I'm from Sherwood park, which is just east of edmonton for the people down south. I have a mill (6x26 table) and lathe (10x18) and a bandsaw (5x6 cutting area) and a mig welder.   And mostly I make little engines other little oddball items.

Jon


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey Jon, Welcome to the Forum!

JW


----------



## Alexander (Nov 5, 2015)

Show us a small engine build! What kind of engine's do you make?


----------



## EricB (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey Jon! I'd be interested in seeing one of your builds too, have any pictures?? 

Check out the Edmonton meet-up thread:
http://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/edmonton-meet-ups-local-info.44/#post-1359


----------



## Jyman (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey guys thanks for the warm welcome, I like all kinds of engines, anything from a steam engine or hit & miss model engines all the way up to the big V8's.  Right now I'm building a hit & miss model engine and building a hotrod truck. What's the best way to post pictures on the site?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey @Jyman,

With regard to images. 

Currently the simplest method is to host the image on dedicated file hosts, anything that lets you upload the pic. I personally have been using imgur.com, Facebook should work too. 

We looking into dedicated file hosting on this forum but it quickly adds up to us needing a larger hosting environment (more storage space on the web server)

I've been paying all the costs for the site out of pocket, so have not been too keen to increase the monthly fees at this time. 

I know there are some "infinite storage" hosting environments, but the costs monthly were higher than the (work employee discount) current costs. 

I'm out of town at the moment, but will look into the issue again early next week and see if I can come up with anything. 

JW


----------



## EricB (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm a fan of using Facebook. Can post straight from my phone, then link to here.

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------

